

Science Ignorance in Maine Leads to defeat of the Smart Grid - jpredham
http://www.pressherald.com/news/PUC-approves-smart-meter-opt-out-options.html

======
jpredham
I grew up in Maine, and while this may not be surprising, the opt-opt program
deals a tough blow to what would have been a major infrastructure upgrade for
the state. According to a friend involved with Central Maine Power and the
installation opt-out rates are extinguishing a lot of the benefits that
federal stimulus dollars are going towards since much of the overhead is paid
for up front.

I worry more, however, about what this says about the future of smart grid
technologies elsewhere when those ignorant of the science are allowed to have
such strong influence in this policy.

